# جهود لصناعة الديتول



## العجمىى (8 مارس 2010)

كنت عايز اعمل ديتول وعرفت كل مكوناته واسعاره المكونات هى زيت خروع الكيلو 18 جنيه صودا كاوية معروف ثمنها ايزوبروبانول وجركن 4كيلوب 60 جنيه وفى ناس بتعمل بسبرتو الاحمر علشان ترخيص ثمنه زيت صنوبر الكيلو 27 الكلورزيلنول او pcmx المادة الفعالة الكيلو 140 جنيه اوليك اسيد الكيلو 14 جنيه الون وهو بيتعمل من السكر والميه بتحطهم على النار حتى يتكون لك لون الكرميل 
اخونى الموضوع سهل جدا وانا بعمل تجارب لوحدى حتى اوصل لاعلى شىء انا ممكن اكتبلكم الا انا عملتو ا بس النتيجة النهائية مكتملتش لاحسن شيء 
عملية التصبن منفعتش معاى من اول مرة حاولت معها لاغيت معملتها وبدات اعمل مقادير خاصة حتى اقلل من التكلفة والحمدلله نفعت لانى ببيع سايب للزبائن سعر الكيلو 12 جنيه حتقولو قليل عاولكم انابحب ابيع رخيص وان شاء الاخوه الاعضاء البيهمهم الموضوع ده عايزين ننفع بعض بجد انا اعرف شى اقوله عضو اخر مهتم يقول نبداء بعمل جاد والله ذهبت الى القاهرة حتى اجيب الماده الفعالة وجبتها بحمد الله وعرفت الاسعار اول مرة عملت باظت منى تانى مرة عملتها الحمدلله 
يا جماعة عايزين نعمل افضل من الشركة المنتجة وان شاء ايد على ايد حنعمل افضل ديتول 
اخيرا انا كنت بعمل ديتول عادى الكيلو ب4جنيه فلما لاقيت الموضوع باظ منى فى الاول فى الديتول المستحلب حطيت كمية منه فى الديتول العادى والله دلوقتى لما بحطو فى المية بيستحلب ربنا بيسبش تعب حد وجزاكم الله الخير الكثير


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (9 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي الافادة


----------



## العجمىى (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## العجمىى (10 مارس 2010)

كنت مفكر الموضوع يستهل لما لاقيت الطلبات على صناعة الديتول على العموم شكرا


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (11 مارس 2010)

اللف شكرا هل تعمل فى المنظفات


----------



## العجمىى (11 مارس 2010)

انا صاحب محل منظفات فالعجمى


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 مارس 2010)

العجمىى قال:


> كنت مفكر الموضوع يستهل لما لاقيت الطلبات على صناعة الديتول على العموم شكرا


اخى الكريم لا تستعجل ان شاء الله المشاركات قادمة وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الطرح وعلى فكرة الايزو برو بانول سعره ارخص من كده عند نيرول


----------



## العجمىى (11 مارس 2010)

اخى خالد انا من الاسكندرية وهذا سعره عندنا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## fantom2006 (12 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على تعبك وفى انتظار المزيد من التميز والازدهار والتقدم الى الامام


----------



## العجمىى (12 مارس 2010)

fantom2006 قال:


> الف شكر على تعبك وفى انتظار المزيد من التميز والازدهار والتقدم الى الامام


 جزاك الله خير


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع جميل


----------

